
Processed meats causes cancer in humans - artur_makly
http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lanonc/article/PIIS1470-2045(15)00444-1/fulltext
======
rinze
For context[1]:

> The scientific evidence linking both processed meat and tobacco to certain
> types of cancer is strong. In that sense, both are carcinogens. But smoking
> increases your relative risk of lung cancer by 2,500 percent; eating two
> slices of bacon a day increases your relative risk for colorectal cancer by
> 18 percent. Given the frequency of colorectal cancer, that means your risk
> of getting colorectal cancer over your life goes from about 5 percent to 6
> percent and, well, YBMMV. (Your bacon mileage may vary.) “If this is the
> level of risk you’re running your life on, then you don’t really have much
> to worry about,” says Alfred Neugut, an oncologist and cancer epidemiologist
> at Columbia.

[1] [http://www.wired.com/2015/10/who-does-bacon-cause-cancer-
sor...](http://www.wired.com/2015/10/who-does-bacon-cause-cancer-sort-of-but-
not-really/)

